# Opinions on my cage set-up?



## SennieSky (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to both the board and hedgehogs! I'm so delighted I found this forum as it has made my research much easier. 

So, we are renovating one of my Critter Nation cages for our new little boy, Ludwig.

We have attached full height plexiglass in the back to prevent drafts and 8" on the sides and the door. I'm already wondering if the 8" will be tall enough However, since he's only 6 weeks old and tiny, I figure it should work for awhile. Do you guys think 8" is high enough? If not, what would you recommend? I don't want to remove the air flow benefits of the cage, but don't want to take a chance on injury either!

My husband should be able to finish up his bucket wheel tonight. I currently have aspen shavings in the litter box, because that is what he was used to. I'm planning on changing to Yesterdays News soon. I'm also going to get another of the really small crocks, like the one I have his food in for water. I thought I had two, but can't find the second anywhere. Sigh.

Any other input would be greatly appreciated!

















And a couple pictures of the inhabitant because he's so darn cute!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, he is gorgeous! Such unique coloring! 

As far as the cage, I think the 8 inches should be fine, at least for a while. I think 6 is the general guideline.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hee, he's a cutie pie! I agree, I love his coloring. And his little feet! And for some reason I love pictures of hedgies drinking...they just look so darn cute doing it (even more than usual). 

...Oh, right, the cage. Heh.  It looks pretty good! The walls may or may not be fine - despite being babies, they can be little houdinis when they want to. There's a story from Nancy that's always memorable, about a 6-week baby climbing out of an empty Sterilite bin - 12" (I think) straight up, nothing to climb on. So if they're determined...it won't stop them. :lol: However, since he'll have plenty to do and his wheel to keep him occupied, unless he's an avid climber, I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## SennieSky (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! That's a big help. I got to meet his Mom and Dad and Mom is, apparently, an escape artist. Dad is super laid back and not interested in climbing at all, so I guess it will just depend on who he takes after. So far, he seems to have his Dad's sweet, laid back nature.

Of course I think he's adorable, but I'm biased.:wink: I *think* he's a Gray Algerian Pinto. One benefit of his color is I can tell which end is which, even when he's all curled up! :razz:


----------



## Purplesheep (Aug 22, 2013)

He's very handsome! Love that coloring!!


----------



## alma&dex (Jan 17, 2013)

I love your little pinto boy!! What a cutie!!! 

In terms of the walls - I used a sterilite bin and when Dexter was a little man, it was fine but now that he's bigger (and in part because he grew we made this switch) and we changed to a C&C cage so he could have more room, I made the chloroplast an inch or so higher than he seemed to be able to reach on his own with the grids alone and no chloroplast. People recommend 6" sometimes but there's no way that would have contained Dexter! So it's between 10" and 11" on both levels - you never know! His ramp is not that high but we do have a little bridge cover type thing over part of his ramp to prevent any falls/injury/houdini-like-maneuver-attempts at the top where it goes down to his second level.

Dexter is a houdini of sorts though so it depends on your little man as well!


----------

